# Anti-Nazi-Symbole verboten



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

Die Tage hatte ich es bereits angedeutet...
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/309/87222/



> Das Landgericht Stuttgart hat einen Versandhändler, der Anti-Nazi-Logos verkauft hatte, wegen der Verbreitung von verfassungswidrigen Symbolen zu einer Geldstrafe von 3600 Euro verurteilt.





> Bei der Durchsuchung der Geschäftsräume des Versandhandels waren auch die Adressen Tausender Kunden sichergestellt worden, an die Waren mit Anti-Nazi-Symbolen verschickt worden waren. Wie mit ihnen verfahren wird, soll erst entschieden werden, wenn das Urteil rechtskräftig ist.


Kommentar überflüssig.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Nazi-Symbole verboten*

Naja, einen Aufnäher mit einem fetten Hakenkreuz, das ein Strichmännchen über einen symbolischen Papierkorb hält fand ich persönlich immer schon bedenklich.


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Nazi-Symbole verboten*



Reducal schrieb:


> Naja, einen Aufnäher mit einem fetten Hakenkreuz, das ein Strichmännchen über einen symbolischen Papierkorb hält fand ich persönlich immer schon bedenklich.


Weil?


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Nazi-Symbole verboten*



Heiko schrieb:


> Weil?


...es einfach nur nicht ästhetisch ist und mir nicht gefällt. Das bedenkliche Symbol an sich sticht hervor, den Rest sehe ich als unbedarfter Tellerrandbetrachter als eher bedeutungslos. "Es" leuchtet und das schemenhafte Umfeld verliert mEn den erforderlichen Glanz - kommt zwar auf die Einstellung an aber was im Nachhinein bleibt, ist bei einigen Betrachtern die glänzende Rune.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anti-Nazi-Symbole verboten*

edit
ach so, es geht ja um den Mülleimer, nicht um das durchgestrichene "Es". Jetzt bin ich im Kopf in den parallel laufenden UK-Diskussionsfaden gerutscht


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anti-Nazi-Symbole verboten*

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID5963560_TYP6_THE_NAV_REF1_BAB,00.html



> Nun hat die Politik auf das Urteil reagiert. Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries sagte der "taz", sie werde verhindern, dass die Verwendung von Anti-Nazi-Symbolen wie dem durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuz weiter bestraft wird. Notfalls werde sie dafür das Strafgesetzbuch ändern.


Bei einer Umfrage dort sagen übrigens 89% 





> Die Entscheidung ist unverständlich. Sie kriminalisiert Menschen, die sich gegen Nazis engagieren


 - aber das dürfte etwas verzerrt sein, wegen der nicht zufälligen Zusammensetzung derer, die dieses Thema aufrufen.
(übrigens war ich auf der Seite des Versands und wollte eine solidarische Bestellung machen. Das habe ich *nicht* gemacht. Mir gefällt die Aufmachung der Seite nicht.)

Nett fand ich dieses Zitat 





> Bei dem "Mach mit" Männchen ist nicht klar ersichtlich ob das Hakenkreuz in die Mülltonne geworfen wird oder aus dieser herausgenommen wird


----------

